# Device To Stream And Use USB Storage



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hopefully I'm posting this in the right place. I have an older TV mounted in my Daughter's bedroom with the standard HD component hookups. No HDMI. I'm looking for a device I can connect back there to stream netflix for cartoons and movie, that will also have a USB input that I can plug in an external hdd for more video playback. 

I was looking into Roku 3 but that is only HDMI which this TV does not have, and when I downgrade to the ROKU LT or similar I see it can connect to the TV however lacks the USB input. 

Can anyone recommend a device or setup to achieve my goal with spending minimal money. I see the Roku boxes on ebay for 30-40 so I wasn't looking to spend more than that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check ROKU 2. It has USB and out put for A/V but requires a special cable. I am more than happy with mine. It has both HDMI/Audio and video.

Refurb ones are about $40.00 USD.

BG


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi. While researching the ROKU 2 I don't see any usb port on there. Are you saying there is possibly an additional cord that is required that provides some sort of usb somehow?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I did a bit more research on ROKU 2 and USB and see the ROKU 2 XS version is the one with the usb port. Awesome. That'll work perfect. What is the additional cord you were referring to so I can make sure to order everything at once? This TV has the g/b/etc/etc hdmi components and I planned on using those so her cartoons and stuff look decent. They don't have to be you know crazy HD just viewable.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The cable is required for the A/V output. The cable should come with it if it new/refurb. 
It will be white/yellow/red connectors. Make sure your TV has those connections.

USB is built in and well as a mini SD slot.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just another option, you may also want to consider a dvd player that has netflix and other streaming services.


----------

